# Stonelick trout



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Does anyone know when they do the spring trout stocking at east fork. Thanks 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Is there an east fork at Stonelick lake? I'm confused...!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure East Fork doesn't stock trout. Stonelick and East Fork are 2 different lakes also.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay did a quick search and found this. It's from 2012 but should give you a start. Youth only it says...!

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...Reports/troutsprtrout/tabid/6974/Default.aspx


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry I meant stonelick ha 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

I guess it's too much for the ODNR to update it's website for 2013.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> Okay did a quick search and found this. It's from 2012 but should give you a start. Youth only it says...!
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...Reports/troutsprtrout/tabid/6974/Default.aspx


In years past it is youth only for the first few hours or first day and then it opens up to everyone. I didn't do well last year only fished twice but the year before I managed I think a dozen or 15 trout over a couple weeks.


----------



## FishHead78 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, and the link has been updated for 2013. Stonelick will be stocking & holding an event March 23rd.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

mooreman said:


> Does anyone know when they do the spring trout stocking at east fork. Thanks
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


friday march the first.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

FishHead78 said:


> Thanks, and the link has been updated for 2013. Stonelick will be stocking & holding an event March 23rd.


Anyone know what time this evernt for kids starts? What exactly does it consist of? And where at at the lake?


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Nobodys ever gone to this?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

JIMS SVT said:


> Nobodys ever gone to this?


I have never been to the actual stocking but what I know about it is they usually put them in at the beach. The kids event is just that fishing is off limits to adults for a certain amount of hours or first day or something like that. As for the time I am not sure but I would imagine it would be around 10 AM or noon. Sorry I can't be much more help. Your best bet would be to contact the ODNR or call the wildlife officer.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I go to them all the time.. I think it is March 30th this year.. Call 1-800wildlife..

Half the day is for the kids.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Yea..we was wantin to take the lil guy this year.Ill give them a call. Thanks guys


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

wildman said:


> I go to them all the time.. I think it is March 30th this year.. Call 1-800wildlife..
> 
> Half the day is for the kids.


March 23rd this year. So this Saturday.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Stopped at the bait shop and they didnt know what time the kid event started. Nobody to pickup the phone at the park. And nobody at the odnr knows. Guess show up around 10?


----------



## FishHead78 (Dec 4, 2012)

JIMS SVT said:


> Stopped at the bait shop and they didnt know what time the kid event started. Nobody to pickup the phone at the park. And nobody at the odnr knows. Guess show up around 10?


Thanks for checking Jims SVT. Remember the old days when they had 1 or 2 Rangers at each park and a paid full time person in the gate / office!? I'm surprised they don't put more information about this out there online. I might try to take my oldest boy out, but we probably won't have time tomorrow and Sunday's calling for bad weather. If you, or anyone attends, let us know how it goes!


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

SOOOOOOO????? What happened? Catch anything?


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

Lake was chocolate milk. Didn't hear of anything caught. It sounded like the release was on Thursday.


----------



## FishHead78 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the update Slogdog. Sorry you didn't catch anything. On the good side, that means the fish are still out there! Which part of the lake do people usually fish for trout from?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I've had the best luck from the Boat ramp down to the Dam area. Didn't have a chance to get out there last spring but that is where I normally start.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's the ODNR Rainbow Trout Stocking Schedule:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...Reports/troutsprtrout/tabid/6974/Default.aspx

Check out your county and dates! 

Good luck, Bowhunter57


----------

